# Erection problems.



## rick.james (Jun 20, 2010)

After a few drinks out on the town I have a hell of a time getting hard. At first it was almost funny but now it's really starting to wind me up. I have never used steriods and I'm only 21, so I would assume I should be producing enough testosterone. I have tried l-arginine but this doesn't do much. Would viagra be an option to use every now and again when I know I'm on the pull? I know it is not psychological, it's just when I've had a few too many, but that's when I'm most likely to pull! Any advice appreciated guys.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

id get it checked if i were you dude!!


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Get it checkout any probs down below I would get seen o asap !


----------



## rick.james (Jun 20, 2010)

It's not a problem unless I'm drunk. I can get hard whilst sitting in a lecture for an hour! I want something simple for when I'm out, drunk and on the pull. Is viagra a possible option?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

maybe alcohol thinning your blood? lol just a random guess


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im guessing once this happened first few times you thought about it any time after you had a bird when you were drunk and psychologically you put to much pressure on your self to get it hard, thus failing miserably


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

stop pounding mingers and youll be sweet


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

trust barsnack on this one, he knows what failing miserably is all about.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> stop pounding mingers and youll be sweet


The only times it fails with me is with stunning girls, with mingers it wont die down...think its God's way of punishing me for being a sexual deviant in a past life


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> The only times it fails with me is with stunning girls, with mingers it wont die down...think its God's way of punishing me for being a sexual deviant in a past life


tut tut. be prepared.

put a blindfold behind the bed, act like you like kinky sh!t and produce the blindfold, she puts them on. If you dont succeed in a full chub reach under the bed and find a previously stashed 11" long 5" thick cucumber and put her legs behind her legs and cane her.


----------



## rick.james (Jun 20, 2010)

Should I consider viagra? I've had both ends of the spectrum and my dick doesn't discriminate. I'm telling you it's not physiological it's because of too much ale. Without the ale I don't pull and with too much ale I can't get it up!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

can I ask wot kind of alchol ur drinking?


----------



## rick.james (Jun 20, 2010)

It would usually be a few pints of beer and then onto vodka or some other spirit. Does it make any difference what you drink?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

When your p!ssed it becomes very hard to divert the necessary blood to your penis... thats the reason in a nutshell lol, I cant get it up if im absolutely smashed either... moderately smashed.. its just very hard.. when your totally gone though... its like being an old man :laugh: just pop viagra.. Rapor has admitted to doing this and if old ''Casanova'' does it well...


----------



## rick.james (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah I don't know if I should be embarrassed or not. I wouldn't tell my mates they would have a field day the bastards. Where could I get hold of some?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

rick.james said:


> Yeah I don't know if I should be embarrassed or not. I wouldn't tell my mates they would have a field day the bastards. Where could I get hold of some?


Try the grandparents.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

LOVE THIS THREAD 

Fantastic read. he he

Yes mate get some viagra. problem solved.


----------



## rick.james (Jun 20, 2010)

Cheers Sy I'll give it a go and then I'll tell the grandparents for bants and to keep coffeefiend sweet.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Good luck with whatever you do mate!

Personally have no problem getting it up, but cumming, thats a different story!

Went camping a couple of weekends ago and managed to get a birds pants down, felt pretty decent as far as i can remember but i was massively battered. Then i thought right ive been going for a while and shes put some massive scratches in my back (pics on request) so i thought id finish off, but i couldnt! Was proper going for it like a machine she even called me an animal haha, had to try think of the best porno id seen or imagine her squirting everywhere but it wasnt happening! When i slowed down a bit she mentioned she needed a *** so in the end i just went, 'do you wanna have a ***?' then dis-mounted her. Embarrasing but whatever haha!


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

just go to the doc and ask for cialias 20mg. you prob have to pay private but at least you know your getting the real stuff. dont go to any pharmacy for the prescription as they can vary alot in price. the cheapeast for 4 tabs is about 27 quid and the only high street place to get them i know of is superdrug that has a pharmacy at the back. get a pill splitter and voila .. you get double the amount because 10mg is very effective still and can last a few days.

problem solved my friend. oh and yes when i drink it still works!


----------



## rick.james (Jun 20, 2010)

If I'm completely honest I would rather have the problem of not being able to jizz. Sl-do you have any recommendations for that link? There are quite a few different types there.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

im the opposite, one pint and i when it gets hard it wont go away!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Happens to everyone when pished mate.. Usually there is some determination that gets me through it..
> 
> ..Even if i have to fold it in half and thumb it in.


hahaha brilliant!!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

How often do you wack one off? And do you have the problem then?

Cut down the [email protected] I remember a few years ago when I was your age, I found myself flopping a few times, cut down on stroking it and after a month or so I was back to my best.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, I wouldn't suggest Viagra. You'll just become psychologically dependant on it - happened to a mate of mine for a good while.

No need to resort to that at your age unless theres something wrong down there.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Here a tip, next time your with a girl and cant get it up, shout furiously at your penis 'will you wake the fcuk up', while punch your knob into submission


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Either that mate, or how should i tell you this, maybe the reason you cant get ip up with girls is cause your GAY


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

viagra with 500mgs of test, damnnnn I had that feeling!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

zocipro said:


> That's the reality, when u are drunk can have the erection indeed like all saying, when will drink will beat


where you drunk while typing that


----------



## RSHC (Feb 4, 2011)

Cialis lasts 36 hours so its great popping 1 on a good night out of drinking and pulling, all the drunken fun with a rock hard cock on demand!! 

I don't see any issue with dependance on it, all down to whether you have an addictive personality i'd say, if you can manage to drink without getting alcoholic..you can pop a cialis/viagra without becoming a pill popping sex junkie!


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

barsnack said:


> The only times it fails with me is with stunning girls, with mingers it wont die down...think its God's way of punishing me for being a sexual deviant in a past life


It maybe more physcological than anything. Your thinking about it to much. I tend to think of the close up situation like my balls slapping against her rather than anything else. Just make up a fantasy in your head and follow along.


----------

